# turbo/twin turbo/supercharger for b14 body sentra?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey everyone--does anyone know if a turbo/twin turbo or supercharger exists for our car? If so--where should I direct my attention to....


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*GA16DE Turbo*



azncasnova said:


> *where should I direct my attention to.... *


Perhaps this forum? There's been a lot of discussion on this very subject...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/
tghis well help u out


----------

